
Btcl – Follow Bitcoin prices from your terminal - jawerty
https://github.com/jawerty/btcl
======
nwh
See also:
[https://github.com/prof7bit/goxtool](https://github.com/prof7bit/goxtool)

------
craigkerstiens
Here's a CLI as well which is specific for coinbase. In addition to viewing
rates it will also let you buy/sell/transfer and more.
[https://github.com/rdegges/btc/](https://github.com/rdegges/btc/)

------
penberg
Shameless plug: I have also implemented something similar in Ruby using the
Curses module:

[https://github.com/penberg/btct](https://github.com/penberg/btct)

------
dopamean
Maybe it's not my place to say but the tabbing made the code hard for me to
read. I'm learning Ruby and have always been told to use 2 spaces. Are tabs ok
too?

~~~
dionidium
This is a very old debate:

* [https://www.google.com/search?q=tabs+vs+spaces](https://www.google.com/search?q=tabs+vs+spaces)

Different languages have different conventions, but it ultimately comes down
to developer preference.

------
alexgaribay
Looks great. One feature that would be appealing to me is real-time price
updates when the change and in indication of whether the price increased or
decreased.

~~~
jawerty
Thanks. I agree, that would be a great feature, I will try to implement that.

------
javert
I just input the exchange prices I want into xsetroot (in a script), which
makes them appear next to the time on my status bar (in dwm).

------
Tenoke
Any chance that you can add all exchanges with significant volume? (hint:
China has more than one exchange)

------
legohead
needs currency conversion option.. so I can display all the markets in one
currency, and perhaps an formatted output option (like json)

